# Citizens Band CB Radio



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2020)

www.cbslang.com

www.swling.com/blog/tag/citizens-band-radio/

www.smart-trucking.com/cb-radios-for-truckers/

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/1825

https://grumpy.proboards.com

www.worldradiohistory.com/CB-Radio-Magazines.htm

www.cbtricks.com

www.cbjunkies.com

www.cbradioclub.com

www.cbradioforum.com

www.cbradiotalk.com

www.mauldroppers.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizens_band_radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CB_slang

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Emergency_Associated_Communications_Teams


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 5, 2020)

In the mid-70s, which seemed to be th heyday of CB radio, I had my amateur radio license (General Class).  As I recall there were a number of CB organizations that really helped out during emergencies and even would set up road side assistance.  Unfortunately, there were movies at the time that made CB sound like a bunch of idiots and said nothing about the good that those folks did.

Tony


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2020)

I enjoyed CB radio, years ago, and even carried a portable CB in the truck, in case I got stuck somewhere.  Now, cell phones have made that unnecessary.  I still have the old portable, but haven't tried it out in years....seeing this thread, I may just get it out and see if it still works, and/or if anyone is still broadcasting.


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2020)

My dad was a CB enthusiast in the late 60s-early 70s. He had a big collection of QSL cards. Do they still have those? My mom made him give it up because she though he spent too much time on it. I can't understand that - at least she knew where he was and what he was doing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2020)

10-4 good buddy


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> My dad was a CB enthusiast in the late 60s-early 70s. He had a big collection of QSL cards. Do they still have those? My mom made him give it up because she though he spent too much time on it. I can't understand that - at least she knew where he was and what he was doing.
> 
> View attachment 126311



Here ya go.



www.radiocbband.com/hb-444-25








www.flickr.com/photos/myqsl/






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QSL_card#Usage_in_CB_radio

3's ahm out


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 5, 2020)

I have a portable CB sold by Radio Shack.  I can't sell it now for even 5.00 dollars because nobody wants it.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have a portable CB sold by Radio Shack.  I can't sell it now for even 5.00 dollars because nobody wants it.



PM me.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joy_Ride_(2001_film)

Best scene:








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokey_and_the_Bandit






Best scene:








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokey_and_the_BanditII






Best scene:


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 6, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convoy_(1978_film)






Best scene:







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cannonball_Run





.
Best scene:






Good Times CB Radio scene:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2020)

The things that I remember most were the antennas.


----------



## MsFox (Oct 11, 2020)

Breaker breaker to the undertaker!!! I was never into CB except to repair them. CB is 11 meters and was once a ham band. Many of the old tube transmitters have 11 meters on them. When CB first came about it required getting a permit and a call sign was assigned. Then deregulation and it was a free for all. The old CB clubs disappeared and instead of call signs, names were used. High power amps became popular and the use of old ham gear with beam antennas was seen.  A great era in mobile citizens communications had come to an end. Avid CB'ers sought the skip and followed sunspot cycles.  Single sideband "sidewinders" never really caught on with CB.


----------

